# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Miami 6:30pm Sun Sports / CSN-CHI / NBATV



## BenDengGo

<center> *9 straight and counting!* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (41-31) (17-18 on road) @ Miami Heat (55-19) (32-5 at home) 









AmericanAirlines Arena, Tuesday April 5th, 2005
Chicago @ Miami 6:30pm	Sun Sports / CSN-CHI / NBATV*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*VS* 





































*Houston-6'3-JONES <> Marquette-6'4-WADE <> Temple-6'6-JONES <> Florida-6'8-HASLEM <> LSU-7'1-O'NEAL*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*Missouri-6'3-DOOLING <> Georgia-6'6-ANDERSON <> MichiganState-6'8-SMITH <> Utah-6'11-DOLEAC*


*Season Series*







vs








81 vs 105
97 @ 108
105 vs 101 OT
1-2


* :wave:Miami Heat board game thread :wave: 
vBookie : Place Your Points! 
NBA.com Preview *


----------



## UMfan83

Oh man, I'm a bit scared.

This game is important to me as it will decide where my top priorities lie between the Bulls and the Cubs as they will almost be going head to head. I can't wait for this one though.

Hopefully Deng can play and we can show the heart we've had (no pun intended) without Curry. If we win this game on the road against Miami without Curry, I don't know how high my expectations for this team will rise.

Oh damn, I just did it:

Bulls 98
Heat 97

Tyson - 15 points 17 rebs
Gordon - 28 points


----------



## 7thwatch

No way we win this one without Curry. The heat are just to good, we have no one to check Shaq. AD and Othella are to short, Tyson is to damn skinny.


----------



## such sweet thunder

66










101


----------



## LegoHat

I think we will lose this one, but keep it fairly close.








104








98


----------



## TwinkieTowers

If the Pacers can beat the Heat, then the Bulls can too.

This will be the Gordon/Wade show in the fourth quarter, and the Bulls will win by 5.


----------



## bullet

I think this one will end our streak.

Heat 99

Bulls 93


Wade with 30


----------



## spongyfungy

Here's hoping they miniaturize Shaq


----------



## mizenkay

spongyfungy said:


> Here's hoping they miniaturize Shaq



lol. and hey, why is there a mini heat logo next to this thread in the BULLS FORUM???? hmmmm.


----------



## ChiBron

TwinkieTowers said:


> If the Pacers can beat the Heat, then the Bulls can too.


Pacers were at home though. We'll be on the road, and the Heat haven't lost a home game since January. 

This will be pretty darn tough, but I'll be a homer.

Bulls 95
Heat 92


----------



## The Krakken

SPMJ said:


> Pacers were at home though. We'll be on the road, and the Heat haven't lost a home game since January.
> 
> This will be pretty darn tough, but I'll be a homer.
> 
> Bulls 95
> Heat 92


I'm right there with you. We'll have to make this game ugly to beat them though. Hence..

Bulls 81
Heat 75

Edit: Thyve proven to me that they cannot stop Ben Gordon. He'll have an axe to grind. He gets 31 in this game.


----------



## Hustle

Good 100
Bad 99


----------



## garnett

People.. this is the Heat... Top 2 or 3 team in the league. Don't think we have much hope in this one, especially on the road. 

Heat 100
Bulls 90


----------



## The Krakken

I should point out that I don't really believe my own prediction. I mean my god, the only reason the heat aren't in a position to sweep us is because Shaq got injured in the first 2 minutes of the last meeting. That said, I stand by my prediction. 






















Wait a second....:biggrin:


----------



## Krazy!!!

GO GET'EM BULLS!!!!


----------



## Half-Life

92















98


----------



## -33-

unless the Pistons play today, we can clinch the East tommorow night with a win against the Bulls. Hopefully the basket doesn't look like Lake Michigan for Ben Gordon again, and I think we win this...

Heat 96
Bulls 87


----------



## mizenkay

hope someone keeps an eye on ben tonight!

22nd birthday + southbeach = danger will robinson!!!


:wink:


----------



## mizenkay

reiner activated today as deng sent to IL.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/deng_050405.html 


any news on othella? the baby? will he be in miami for the game?


----------



## mizenkay

ok, to answer my own question, no, i guess not!

*Chicago will have only 10 players in uniform for Tuesday's game against Miami, Skiles said. Forward Eddy Curry is still out with an irregular heartbeat, and forward Othella Harrington did not fly with the team to Miami because his wife is close to delivering a child.

"You only need five to play," Skiles said.*




http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,2910339.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## remlover

mizenkay said:


> ok, to answer my own question, no, i guess not!
> 
> *Chicago will have only 10 players in uniform for Tuesday's game against Miami, Skiles said. Forward Eddy Curry is still out with an irregular heartbeat, and forward Othella Harrington did not fly with the team to Miami because his wife is close to delivering a child.
> 
> "You only need five to play," Skiles said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,2910339.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


No Big O? Grrrrrrrrrr. Hopefully the BUllies can go out w/ their usual style and fight, claw, do whatever it takes to stay in this game. Maybe we can stick around in the 4th Quarter and Big Ben can rescue us. A guy can dream right? 

One thing i do know about this team, they wont roll over and die easily tonight. One of the many things i love baout this team.


----------



## Killuminati

Yikes. No Eddy, Deng and now Othella. Highly unlikely we win this game but hey stranger things have happened! However, I don't think anyone should be disappointed should we lose this game because lets face it, the Heat are a very good team and one of the best in the biz at home.


----------



## remlover

Killuminati said:



> Yikes. No Eddy, Deng and now Othella. Highly unlikely we win this game but hey stranger things have happened! However, I don't think anyone should be disappointed should we lose this game because lets face it, the Heat are a very good team and one of the best in the biz at home.


Let's hope we dont see a thread or 2 pop-up calling for the ouster of Skiles or Paxson if the Bulls lose tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy

Bet on the game with your points


----------



## qwerty

Look for davis and chandler to both have 35+ minute games tonight. Losing harrington is such a blow it's not even funny. We have no size ( that is any good ) after chandler and davis. This game will probally get really ugly really fast unless shaq some how goes done for them and even then it will be tough.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

No Othella?? dang.. kinda regretting betting 1k on the bulls tonight then.. hopefully they make me eat my words though! go bulls


----------



## BG7

Me and Bullsville got big bets on the game tonight.


----------



## mizenkay

remlover said:


> Let's hope we dont see a thread or 2 pop-up calling for the ouster of Skiles or Paxson if the Bulls lose tonight.



nah...just the usual trade kirk threads!


:angel: :laugh:


----------



## qwerty

Sportscenter just said shaq is out with a stomach virus.


----------



## madox

This just in...

ESPN says SHAQ WILL NOT PLAY tonight. Has a stomach virus or something.


----------



## nanokooshball

i have a feeling that the bulls have something up their sleeves in this game and will pull through... some-how.... its just an inkling... i hope so


----------



## ChiBulls2315

Breaking news into Sportscenter. Shaq out tonight against the Bulls!!! He's got a stomach illness. No joke. Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## BG7

ballafromthenorth said:


> No Othella?? dang.. kinda regretting betting 1k on the bulls tonight then.. hopefully they make me eat my words though! go bulls


Wow, worrying about 1k, Bullsville has like 31,000 on the game and I have 44,000 on the game. 

And don't worry, Shaq is out. I knew this, my home boy Eddy Curry called me up, and told me the good news about Shaquille O'neal being out, so I made a bet on the game that was big. 

Eddy also said that he plans to be back on friday against the Knicks.

Not from the word of Eddy, but Othella should be back too on Friday, he will miss tommorows game.


----------



## Illstate2

They just reported on Sportscenter that Shaq has a stomach ailment and will also miss tonight's game. I'd say that makes things about even in terms of both teams missing key contributions. Plus, the Bulls are unleashing the power of Reiner tonight.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

sloth said:


> Wow, worrying about 1k, Bullsville has like 31,000 on the game and I have 44,000 on the game.
> 
> And don't worry, Shaq is out. I knew this, my home boy Eddy Curry called me up, and told me the good news about Shaquille O'neal being out, so I made a bet on the game that was big.
> 
> Eddy also said that he plans to be back on friday against the Knicks.
> 
> Not from the word of Eddy, but Othella should be back too on Friday, he will miss tommorows game.


Yeah I know.. but still.. I don't get points too quickly so to me it feels like a lot.


----------



## yodurk

I thought all hope was lost for tonight, but now Shaq is out!! :banana: (sidenote: a very poorly written article I might add...they word it as if the game already happened)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-heat-onealout&prov=ap&type=lgns



> MIAMI (AP) -- Shaquille O'Neal missed Miami's game against Chicago on Tuesday with a stomach ailment, marking the fifth game the Heat's All-Star center has missed this season because of injury or illness.
> 
> Michael Doleac started in O'Neal's place.
> 
> ``It's a drastic change for us. ... There's not those times where you can just dump it into the post, stand and get a rest while Shaq's doing the work,'' Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said.
> 
> O'Neal certainly won't look back on this year's season series with the Bulls fondly; he fell awkwardly over Chicago forward Othella Harrington early in the teams' last meeting on Feb. 22, spraining his knee and missing essentially four full games -- including the last 51 minutes of the Heat's overtime loss in Chicago that night.
> 
> He had vowed to use Tuesday's game as a way of exacting some revenge against Harrington, whom O'Neal called ``clumsy'' and blamed for the spill -- but neither made it to tip-off. Harrington did not accompany the Bulls to Miami because his wife was close to delivering a child, Chicago coach Scott Skiles said.
> 
> O'Neal, who also missed practice Monday, averaged 27.6 points and 13.1 rebounds over his last seven games, increasing his season averages to 23.0 points and 10.6 rebounds. He leads the NBA in field-goal percentage (.599), ranks fifth in rebounds, sixth in blocks (2.4) and 11th in scoring.
> 
> ``You can't replace Shaquille O'Neal, not just in scoring and rebounding but in his presence on the basketball court,'' Heat guard Damon Jones said. ``But we have been successful without him and we just have to change our mind-set in the way that we approach the game and play on both ends of the floor.''
> 
> Both teams entered the game with less-than-perfect health situations.
> 
> Chicago dressed only 10 players; besides Harrington's excused absence, forward Eddy Curry is still being monitored because of an irregular heartbeat and rookie forward Luol Deng was placed on the injured list. He is out for the season with a wrist injury.
> 
> Miami forward Eddie Jones is still troubled by a high ankle sprain he suffered last week, but was able to play Tuesday.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

GO BULLS! Make Shaq cry! :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed

I was looking foward to a possible second round matchup, but no shaq for heat, deng and curry and harrington for bulls. Also a team with a 9 game winning streak against out 17 game home winning streak

Doesnt look like such a great matchup anaymore


----------



## spongyfungy

And this game is on NBATV too. Is the matchup between Gordon and Wade enough? I'd rather see Deng Curry O and Shaq.


----------



## HookEmHorns

whats up with miami's crowds? Is an eastern conference best record not enough to at least fill the place vs. a 4 seed. Or are they trying to be like LA and ignore the first quarter and then show up


----------



## qwerty

Reiner with a third of the bulls points... nice.


----------



## reHEATed

HookEmHorns said:


> whats up with miami's crowds? Is an eastern conference best record not enough to at least fill the place vs. a 4 seed. Or are they trying to be like LA and ignore the first quarter and then show up


marlins season opener just ended at like 7:20, and over 55,000 people were there


----------



## girlygirl

Poor start for the Bulls, especially defensively. A step slow, leaving Miami shooters open. The Bulls seem to forget everytime they play Miami that their big guys (with exception of Shaq) are ALL good mid-range shooters!


----------



## girlygirl

Hello....anybody??? That's the THIRD time that Damon Jones has been wide open to hit a 3-pointer. The guy is ranked in the top 5 in the league in 3-pointers, and no one on Chicago understands this?? The guy never penetrates, so GET ON HIM defensively!!


----------



## girlygirl

Damon Jones AGAIN with the open 3-pointer!!!! Geez...do the Bulls not pay attention to the scouting reports for this team???


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Hey Look Its The Dwyane Wade  Ft Show!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Pathetic Qrt


----------



## girlygirl

No Shaq and the Heat STILL score 38 points in the 1st quarter...that's just atrocious defense by the Bulls all the way around. Most of Miami's shots were wide open, while Dwyane Wade got fouled every single time he drove to the basket (he gets the benefit of a lot of ticky-tack calls, I must say).


----------



## DontBeCows

The Bulls *look* beat. 

That's not a good sign. I think that all these injuries are getting to them mentally.


----------



## mizenkay

tennis babe maria sharapova in the first row by the heat bench. 

bulls maybe had a little too much southbeach last night?? 

hmmm. bad quarter. heat's highest scoring first Q of the season. shooting 80%. sheeesh.


----------



## GB

Somebody tell J-Lo her 15 seconds are up.


----------



## girlygirl

Bulls trying to make a run with this lineup -- Gordon, Pargo, Pke, Griffin and Chandler...they got it down to 9, but unless Haslem starts missing shots and Wade stops getting to the foul line, this is going to be a LONG uphill struggle.


----------



## qwerty

Csn is awful.


----------



## Future

Comcast Sports Net is suckin for me again.... keeps turnin black and ****.

We have absolutely no inside presence.... we can't score in the paint without Eddy and O.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Thank God the Cubs come on in 30 mins


----------



## mizenkay

tyson! flushin' and trash talkin'

yikes. duhon. watch those ankles. offensive foul on wade.


----------



## spongyfungy

Guard the baseline, geez. We are playing some very crappy basketball.


----------



## The Krakken

This looks very ugly.


----------



## spongyfungy

I don't think there is anything to look forward to except a possible Ben Gordon 4th quarter blowup :gopray:

At least they called Dwayne for 2 quick fouls.


----------



## reHEATed

whats up with Kirk

0 points
0 assists 
1 to
0-5 shooting
12 minutes
0 rebounds


----------



## The Krakken

wadeshaqeddie said:


> whats up with Kirk
> 
> 0 points
> 0 assists
> 1 to
> 0-5 shooting
> 12 minutes
> 0 rebounds



I was wondering about that.....


----------



## mizenkay

kirk with a stinker so far.

...but hey, i'm sure the sore hammy has nothing to do with it. 



:wink:


----------



## kukoc4ever

Time for our best player to step up and win one for us.

Or at least make a basket.


----------



## spongyfungy

This team is so different defensively with Tyson in. Wade thinks twice about driving in at least.


----------



## Illstate2

With all the talk of how big 2's would hurt the Bulls, its funny that the only one who Kirk has really seemed overmatched against is Wade, who is about the same size as Kirk.


----------



## spongyfungy

Thank goodness for Adrian Griffin. He's making this a respectable game at least. he's stepping up when noc is in foul trouble and deng out.It's a different game when Wade is in though.. Ben has 4 fouls so he has to watch it. Hopefully that bump on Ben gets him going.


----------



## ChiBron

That was such a pathetic no call on our last possession.

Anyway, time for our MVP to be God-like and something more in this qtr.


----------



## BG7

We just need to beat the spread, I got 44,000 on this game.


----------



## ChiBron

Ugh. Getting beat on all the loose balls and Wade's making us his bit*h.

I'm done with this game.


----------



## bullsville

Thank you very much Boston, big win for them in Washington at least keeps us even with the Wiz.

And I'm with sloth, at least cover the spread.


----------



## spongyfungy

Everytime the Bulls make it 14 deficit, they bring Wade in and they go back up by 20.


----------



## bullsville

Griffin has been the only one that can come close to covering Wade.

Ben better get back in and get real hot, real quick.

LOL @ Nocioni playing Center.


----------



## reHEATed

wft Nocioni

Haslem is going to get suspended. But good job.


----------



## mizenkay

whoa. ok nocioni is now officially persona non grata in miami.

that was cheap.

and stupid. 

EJECTION!

and udonis ejected too!


----------



## BG7

wait, this is the jist that I am getting from the announcers.

Nocioni drew an offensive foul on Wade, then Noc. throws Wade into the crowd, and then Haslem throws Nocioni into the crowd?

Although Noc. hasn't been ejected :banana:


----------



## ChiBron

Y didn't Haslem get ejected?


----------



## JRose5

:laugh:

That was great.


----------



## spongyfungy

SPMJ said:


> Y didn't Haslem get ejected?


 he just did


----------



## JRose5

SPMJ said:


> Y didn't Haslem get ejected?


He did, he left just before they went to commercial.


----------



## bullsville

Great work, Nocioni.

He gave a clean but very hard foul, and Wade gave him a little elbow right after the foul before Andres threw him. 

Did anyone notice the beer cup land by Nocioni as he was laying where Haslem pushed him?


----------



## mizenkay

sloth said:


> wait, this is the jist that I am getting from the announcers.
> 
> Nocioni drew an offensive foul on Wade, then Noc. throws Wade into the crowd, and then Haslem throws Nocioni into the crowd?
> 
> Although Noc. hasn't been ejected :banana:


yes he was. flagrant. and a tech. he's gone. lol. he looked pissed! 

that was really stupid of him to smack wade.


----------



## spongyfungy

That was dumb by Nocioni. Wade was falling and he was trying to hold on from what I can tell. Noc pushing him away was not cool


----------



## reHEATed

sloth said:


> wait, this is the jist that I am getting from the announcers.
> 
> Nocioni drew an offensive foul on Wade, then Noc. throws Wade into the crowd, and then Haslem throws Nocioni into the crowd?
> 
> Although Noc. hasn't been ejected :banana:


Nocioni fouled wade. A flagrant foul actually

then he punched wade in the gut when wade was getting up

then Haslem came and pushed that punk 3 rows into the crowd, right where he deserved. Haslem is going to get suspended for a game, but well worth it. 
Nocioni will be gone a game also. Both ejected from this one


----------



## BG7

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Nocioni fouled wade. A flagrant foul actually
> 
> then he puched wade in the gut when wade was getting up
> 
> then Haslem came and pushed that punk 3 rows into the crowd, right where he deserved. Haslem is going to get suspended for a game, but well worth it.
> Nocioni will be gone a game also. Both ejected from this one


Nocioni wasn't ejected though. He just left for some reason.......


----------



## reHEATed

now you got wade pissed. Hes going to have some fun


----------



## JRose5

sloth said:


> Nocioni wasn't ejected though. He just left for some reason.......


He was ejected.


----------



## El Chapu

LMAO @ that fat punk named Haslem.


:laugh:


----------



## mizenkay

sloth said:


> Nocioni wasn't ejected though. He just left for some reason.......


no sloth, he was ejected.


----------



## 7thwatch

wadeshaqeddie said:


> now you got wade pissed. Hes going to have some fun


ya, now we might end up losing the game . . .



. . . oh wait.

Haslem is lucky Noce didn't go crazy and beat the crap out of him.


----------



## El Chapu

wadeshaqeddie said:


> now you got wade pissed.


Uhhhhhhh.... *shaking*


----------



## BG7

mizenkay said:


> no sloth, he was ejected.


no, Bill Wennington says that Nocioni just left, he wasn't actually ejected by the referees.


----------



## BigZep

mizenkay said:


> yes he was. flagrant. and a tech. he's gone. lol. he looked pissed!
> 
> that was really stupid of him to smack wade.



Hahaha...Wade is pissed now, just imagine this kid in the playoffs...


----------



## reHEATed

well after the play....2 possesions. 2 made baskets with one of them an and 1. And then he had a steal but the refs messed up and gave it back to Chi.Then he left the game. 

After stuff like this happens, wade always explodes. He didnt get a chance to do much because we were winning by so much, but he was on fire after the play.


----------



## Wynn

damn


----------



## mizenkay

sloth said:


> no, Bill Wennington says that Nocioni just left, he wasn't actually ejected by the referees.


well the miami announcers said he was ejected. and rightfully so.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Nocioni must avoid foul trouble to log heavy minutes.
> 
> "I need to concentrate more," Nocioni said. "[Deng] is so important for our team, so I must do my job--defense, rebounding. I can't make problems for the team."


 :uhoh:


----------



## Illstate2

Damn I don't wanna see 305 in the playoffs.


----------



## JRose5

mizenkay said:


> well the miami announcers said he was ejected. and rightfully so.


Yea I can't imagine why he wouldn't be ejected.


----------



## spongyfungy

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Nocioni fouled wade. A flagrant foul actually
> 
> then he punched wade in the gut when wade was getting up
> 
> then Haslem came and pushed that punk 3 rows into the crowd, right where he deserved. Haslem is going to get suspended for a game, but well worth it.
> Nocioni will be gone a game also. Both ejected from this one


No. he didn't punch him in the gut. That's incorrect. No punches were thrown. 2 shoves


----------



## reHEATed

spongyfungy said:


> No. he didn't punch him in the gut. That's incorrect. No punches were thrown. 2 shoves


looked like a punch at first......was probably a push though. He pushed him away after flagrantly fouling him. Anyway, Nocioni initiated everything. Haslem got the last laugh though. That fool fell backward like he weighed nothing


----------



## kukoc4ever

Damn, that was ugly. Wade is like a man among boys out there. Dunno if he's the next Jordan... but he and SHAQ together is frightening.

Our team looked very average out there tonight. 

I guess thats to be expected with no Curry and Deng. 

Pargo, Pike, THE HAWK, AD... all look pretty average out there without the big guns to buoy them.


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles called Wade the best guard in the league.


----------



## spongyfungy

I guess Noc wasn't ejected. 

Skiles postgame 2 min 943kb


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Skiles is overrating Wade.


----------



## spongyfungy

Oh yes video of the "incident" 11mb 1:37min


----------



## spongyfungy

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Skiles is overrating Wade.


well he backtracked and then said him and Nash are the two best guards.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Interesting that Skiles said that Hinrich didn't re-aggravate his hammy.

I wonder what the problem was?

Hinrich seems to “run out of gas” a lot. I wonder what the problem is?


----------



## BG7

Curry is obviously are most important player. He is going back to the doctor tommorow and if he passes all his tests he will be cleared to play. He has a morning visit, I hope he finds his way down to Orlando by game time, but we will most likely be back on Friday.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni won't get suspended after seeing that. All that Nocioni did wrong was the hard foul. Then Wade was holding on to Nocioni and Nocioni just was getting Wade off of him which he did to a few other players throughout the season. What Haslem did was uncalled for. He should be suspended.


----------



## bullsville

Thanks for the video, as always spongy.

You can clearly see Wade go into Nocioni after the foul, which is why Nocioni pushed him down. Wade went into him with his elbow, not hard but if the league looks at this Wade may be fined as well.


----------



## BG7

I don't get the respect from Heat fans that Haslem is getting for this. He pushed Nocioni who wasn't looking, just trying to avoid an incident, putting his hands up. Nocioni wasn't looking at Haslem, and Haslem pushed Nocioni in the back. Hardly pushing Noc like he weighed like a feather, Nocioni just couldn't regain balance as you could see he was trying to do with the 2 little hop steps before he fell.


This has remnants of what took place before the Pistons vs. Pacers brawl. An unneccassary hard foul late in a game that was over. Then a player stupidly pushing the other player, and then a cup being thrown. Looks like a cup of dippin dots if you ask me.


----------



## kukoc4ever

That situation was about to get ugly real fast. If the refs didn't get involved and Noc didn't walk away there would have been a major brawl, IMO.

Did any Bulls really come to Nocioni's aid? Either right after the altercation or after the Haslem push. I saw Pargo just kind of stood there.

Nocioni does not seem like the most popular player on the team. Anyone else sense this?


----------



## bullsville

Look at the 1:04 spot on the video, Wade clearly throws an elbow into Nocioni after what was a hard, but fairly clean, foul.

Nocioni didn't even shove Wade that hard after the elbow, I'll be surprised if Haslem doesn't get the worst punishment out of the entire deal.


----------



## tempe85

Lol @ the Heat fan who thought Nocioni punched Wade in the gut. Just goes to show you the odd things you 'see' when watching a game with a biased eye.


----------



## -33-

the video link isn't working now....if you guys get a link that works, would someone PM me it?

thanks alot...BTW, good game, i didnt get to see it but i'm a fan of what you guys are doing over there. You guys are alot like us last year, starting off really bad and turning it around...good luck in the playoffs against anyone besides us.


----------



## reHEATed

sloth said:


> I don't get the respect from Heat fans that Haslem is getting for this. He pushed Nocioni who wasn't looking, just trying to avoid an incident, putting his hands up. Nocioni wasn't looking at Haslem, and Haslem pushed Nocioni in the back. Hardly pushing Noc like he weighed like a feather, Nocioni just couldn't regain balance as you could see he was trying to do with the 2 little hop steps before he fell.


Haslem retaliated after Nocioni pushed down Wade. And Wade did not push nocioni at all. Look at the video better bullsville. Wade was trying to lift himself up, using Nocioni's body as support. You know, after you hit a guy hard and he is underneath you trying to get up, you could help him up to avoid something instead of pushing him backwards. And Noc put his hands up to say he fouled dwyane. Duh. That means nothing. If he really wanted to aviod something, he should have helped wade up or just leave instead of pushing him. When Wade got up, he looked like he was going to go after Noc. Haslem pushing that punk down stopped a posssible wade suspension and also said that if any idiot messes with wade, they will be thrown down. Haslem and Zo will both go after anybody who tries anything on wade.


----------



## bullsville

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Haslem retaliated after Nocioni pushed down Wade. And Wade did not push nocioni at all. Look at the video better bullsville. Wade was trying to lift himself up, using Nocioni's body as support. You know, after you hit a guy hard and he is underneath you trying to get up, you could help him up to avoid something instead of pushing him backwards. And Noc put his hands up to say he fouled dwyane. Duh. That means nothing. If he really wanted to aviod something, he should have helped wade up or just leave instead of pushing him. When Wade got up, he looked like he was going to go after Noc. Haslem pushing that punk down stopped a posssible wade suspension and also said that if any idiot messes with wade, they will be thrown down. Haslem and Zo will both go after anybody who tries anything on wade.


Look at the 1:04 mark of the video, right after the hard foul Wade gets Nocioni with an elbow, then Nocioni shoved him down.


----------



## reHEATed

bullsville said:


> Look at the 1:04 mark of the video, right after the hard foul Wade gets Nocioni with an elbow, then Nocioni shoved him down.


i looked at that part over and over. It looked like wade just trying to hold onto nocioni so he wouldnt fall. There was no elbow thrown.


----------



## spongyfungy

I don't know why it doesn't work. The link works for me still.

It wasn't a good game man. We got clobbered.

Noc's wasn't trying to harm Wade, it was a "get off me, kid" shove after getting tangled up with Dwayne. I think Dwayne wasn't trying to elbow him either. He was just tangled with Noc and he was trying to not fall by holding onto him.

Noc should have kept him up and picked him up when he eventually would have fallen. That would have been the classy move.

Hedgehog overeacted as well. coaches shouldn't come out of the box like that. Learn from your brother, geez.


----------



## bullsville

Wade's elbow may not have been intentional, but it certainly hits Noc and that was why Noc "shoved" him down IMHO. 

We shall see what the league says about it.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni just tapped Wade after Wade was holding onto Noc. Nocioni knocked down Lebron for trying to do the same thing earlier in the season, no? Nocioni will just throw the guy off him if the guy is holding onto him like Wade was, and Nocioni has a history of throwing players who are hanging onto him off of him.


----------



## bullsville

When I watch the very beginning of the clip, I don't see Wade falling down, I see him still with pretty good balance as Noc came straight down on him. But we shall see.


----------



## Future

I thought that was pretty classless by Noc... Wade just had a little nudge after Noc fouled him hard.... but I guess Noc was just pissed because Wade was unstoppable. I was pissed off watching the game.... I punched my bed frame because this game was pissin me off.... Wade was pissin me off cuz he's just that damn good.


----------



## reHEATed

sloth said:


> Nocioni just tapped Wade after Wade was holding onto Noc. Nocioni knocked down Lebron for trying to do the same thing earlier in the season, no? Nocioni will just throw the guy off him if the guy is holding onto him like Wade was, and Nocioni has a history of throwing players who are hanging onto him off of him.


if he has a history, even better. You dont throw players off you after you flagrant foul them. You are just asking for trouble. 

hopefully he learns that from Haslem. Haslem only pushed him. If a guy like Zo was in, Zo may have punched him.


----------



## spongyfungy

Future said:


> I thought that was pretty classless by Noc... Wade just had a little nudge after Noc fouled him hard.... but I guess Noc was just pissed because Wade was unstoppable. I was pissed off watching the game.... I punched my bed frame because this game was pissin me off.... Wade was pissin me off cuz he's just that damn good.


You are one angry dude :biggrin:


----------



## BG7

bullsville, you are wrong, Wade never elbowed Nocioni.

Wade tried to elbow Nocioni obviously by the video, Wade did have his balance as the video shown, but Wade never elbowed Noc, Nocioni did a quick counter-attack before Wade even got there. Well that is what the part of the video that you did showed.

What really happened, is Wade was going in the direction of the crowd, and grabbed onto Nocioni to stabilize, Nocioni tapped Wade a little bit on the back, not hard, but Wade went down in that direction because the momentum that Wade already had in that direction.


----------



## BG7

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if he has a history, even better. You dont throw players off you after you flagrant foul them. You are just asking for trouble.
> 
> hopefully he learns that from Haslem. Haslem only pushed him. If a guy like Zo was in, Zo may have punched him.


No, thats not the case. A player shouldn't be holding onto another player, especially on opposite teams. Nocioni has a history of pushing people for holding onto him, he doesn't like it, and wants to get out of it, so he just gets the guy off of him as quick as possible.

Don't kid yourself, Haslem is not this overpowering force, he cheapshoted Nocioni when he wasn't looking. Nocioni could hold his own against Zo or Haslem, although he would be pounded by Shaq, but Shaq isn't stupid enough to do that.


----------



## kukoc4ever

sloth said:


> What really happened, is Wade was going in the direction of the crowd, and grabbed onto Nocioni to stabilize, Nocioni tapped Wade a little bit on the back, not hard, but Wade went down in that direction because the momentum that Wade already had in that direction.


Yeah, that's how I think it went down as well. Noch is chippy.... but he's not a thug.

The push didn't look that hard and Wade is mighty strong. The mo carried him down.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

lol Nocioni could hold his own on Zo and Haslem.

yeah so could Earl Boykins on Ben Gordon. :angel:


----------



## Illstate2

wadeshaqeddie said:


> You dont throw players off you after you flagrant foul them. You are just asking for trouble.
> 
> .


Wait a second. How was the foul flagrant? Wade head faked, the guy bit on the fake, and collided with him. Thats a pretty run of the mill foul.

I miss the days when flagrant fouls were really flagrant. Most flagrants these days would have been fouls that went by without the batting of an eye back during the Knicks and Pistons days.


----------



## spongyfungy

Illstate2 said:


> Wait a second. How was the foul flagrant? Wade head faked, the guy bit on the fake, and collided with him. Thats a pretty run of the mill foul.
> 
> I miss the days when flagrant fouls were really flagrant. Most flagrants these days would have been fouls that went by without the batting of an eye back during the Knicks and Pistons days.


 I didn't get that either.


----------



## bullsville

I don't think the foul was flagrant, without the stuff that happened afterwards they don't call that flagrant IMHO.


----------



## nanokooshball

sloth said:


> Nocioni could hold his own against Zo or Haslem, although he would be pounded by Shaq, <B>but Shaq isn't stupid enough to do that</B>


you sure about that? What about that one Lakers vs Bulls game when he went after Bmiller? 

...that's proly the most memmorable game during the horrid 6 year stretch


----------



## reHEATed

You guys are right when you say it shouldnt have been called a flagrant, but it was

anyway, what happens when you push a teams star player after fouling them very hard (better). You are just intiating trouble because the other teams players will protect their star

and Haslem probably saved wade from a suspension. Wade looked pissed and he was about to go after Noc, but Haslem got their first


----------



## mizenkay

ok so i guess nocioni didn't get ejected so much as the bulls pulled him.

good move. 

hinrich really really off his game tonight. skiles knew it and sat him.



> MIAMI -- For the first time in a while, Kirk Hinrich said his sore left hamstring felt great.
> 
> For the first time in forever, the Bulls' heart and soul failed to record an assist.
> 
> Hinrich also failed to score—which happened twice early last season—or grab a rebound in 16 minutes of action Tuesday night against Miami. He didn't play the final 19:50.
> 
> "I'm assuming [coach Scott Skiles] took me out because he thought I wasn't playing well," Hinrich said.
> 
> Hinrich's deductive abilities were better than his jump shot. He missed seven attempts.
> 
> "I thought he looked fatigued or unusually out of gas or something for most of the game," Skiles said.
> 
> Hinrich took some solace in the fact his hamstring is improving.
> 
> "Today's the best it's felt since I injured it," he said.



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,2910339.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## bullsville

mizenkay said:


> ok so i guess nocioni didn't get ejected so much as the bulls pulled him.
> 
> good move.
> 
> hinrich really really off his game tonight. skiles knew it and sat him.
> 
> "I'm assuming [coach Scott Skiles] took me out because he thought I wasn't playing well," Hinrich said.
> 
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,2910339.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


What kind of reaction is that? No "I'm being made the scapegoat" or "The writing is on the wall", not even a "I don't know why I didn't play in the 4th quarater."


----------



## qwerty

Shaq_Diesel said:


> the video link isn't working now....if you guys get a link that works, would someone PM me it?
> 
> thanks alot...BTW, good game, i didnt get to see it but i'm a fan of what you guys are doing over there. *You guys are alot like us last year*, starting off really bad and turning it around...good luck in the playoffs against anyone besides us.


I really like this from espn's power rankings in week three.



> This is just a hunch, but we don't see Bulls following the Miami blueprint and turning their own 0-7 start into a 42-40 Cinderella story like Heat did last season. Do you?


----------



## qwerty

About spongy's videos. All i get is audio and a blank white screen. Is there anything i can do about this to be able to view them?


----------



## garnett

Well after watching that i have a few comments:

No way should Noc have been ejected for something as small as that. He definately did the wrong thing, but for Noc to be ejected for a slight tap in the back is a horrible call.

Haslem didn't need to push Noc into the stands. Talk about over-reacting. 

Wadeshaqeddie - Nobody cares what Shaq or Zo would've done. Yeah, Zo would have punched Noc for that. Lol!


----------



## bullsville

qwerty said:


> About spongy's videos. All i get is audio and a blank white screen. Is there anything i can do about this to be able to view them?


You need a Divx player, you can download it for free on divx.com that's what I did. Or you can PM spongy and he can explain it better.


----------



## garnett

qwerty said:


> About spongy's videos. All i get is audio and a blank white screen. Is there anything i can do about this to be able to view them?


 You will probably have to download DivX. Go to www.download.com and put in codec.


----------



## Frankensteiner

> "It was just a foul," Nocioni said. "I don't know why Haslem pushed me. It was a stupid foul [on my part] because the game is over. It's my fault. No problem."
> 
> Miami had a problem.
> 
> "I thought that Nocioni's foul was ridiculous," Miami coach Stan Van Gundy said. "It was an absolutely punk play. If you're going to be a tough guy then, you know what, flagrant foul Alonzo Mourning and let's see how tough you are.
> 
> "You're a forward and you're going to come out and take on a guard just because you can't guard him. I think when you have role players like that taking free shots at the best players in this league, it should be cracked down on very, very, very hard. It's ridiculous."


Someone give Stan a tissue.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Frankensteiner said:


> Someone give Stan a tissue.


While I agree that he's apparently overreacting it made me ask a question.

Remember during the great title years, when we would go up against teams like the Pistons and the Knicks?

They could not stop MJ and Pip, so they had to result in oppressively physical defense. They were quite good at it!

Is that the team we're destined to become? Chandler and Nonioni... the next Bad Boys?

We could not stop Dwayne Wade last night.


----------



## Joker

> "I thought that Nocioni's foul was ridiculous," Miami coach Stan Van Gundy said. "It was an absolutely punk play. If you're going to be a tough guy then, you know what, flagrant foul Alonzo Mourning and let's see how tough you are.


LOL

The shot was very cheap, and nocioni shouldn't have... but **** happens.
What i liked though that Gordon, Pargo, and Griffin stopped the fight and didn't hit Halsem back.

very classy move. This could have easily turned out into a pacers/pistons brawl... the last thing I'd wanna see from miami and the Bulls, my second favortie team in the L.


----------



## Mr. T

Illstate2 said:


> Wait a second. How was the foul flagrant? Wade head faked, the guy bit on the fake, and collided with him. Thats a pretty run of the mill foul.
> 
> I miss the days when flagrant fouls were really flagrant. Most flagrants these days would have been fouls that went by without the batting of an eye back during the Knicks and Pistons days.


Despite the fan worship for Wade, you could have put a skirt on him and van gumby for their reactions to the incident. 

Wade, makes a nice fake and the slower Nocioni bites on it big time. I'll tell ya what, Noce made damn sure there'd be no and one this time. The way they hand out free throws to the "superstars" I say wrap'em up any time you hear a whistle. IMO Nocioni got the flagrant because in pushing him off, he made it look flagrant/unsportsman like and of course because it was a "superstar". 

Wade's a strong ladd, but Nocioni would probably kick Wade, Haslem or Mourning's azz. Mourning has always been somewhat of a wuss - just ask Riley. Nocioni's a damn good defender (see how 'Bron became his biiitch recently), but LMAO at the Heat dude thinking he's some sort of chicken-punk-thug.

Van Gumby deserves special recognition as "cheap whine" of the night. Not only does he whine because his boy got fouled (he'll only accept the ticky-tack fouls where he can get continuation and one), but he then proceeds to let him stay out there and play on when they've clearly got the thing won. Clearly didn't learn his lesson.



> "I thought that Nocioni's foul was ridiculous," Miami coach Stan Van Gundy said. "It was an absolutely punk play. If you're going to be a tough guy then, you know what, flagrant foul Alonzo Mourning and let's see how tough you are.
> 
> "You're a forward and you're going to come out and take on a guard just because you can't guard him. I think when you have role players like that taking free shots at the best players in this league, it should be cracked down on very, very, very hard. It's ridiculous."


And just in case the theory about superstar treatment was "all in our minds" as the NBA wants us to believe, Van Gumby once again erases any doubt by asking, "where's my star treatment"?

I'd love to see Detroit or maybe the Pacers rise up and make Miami their biiitch. Sadly, it ain't gonna be us. Its pretty clear they own us. Well, they own everybody but Nocioni. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. T

nanokooshball said:


> you sure about that? What about that one Lakers vs Bulls game when he went after Bmiller?
> 
> ...that's proly the most memmorable game during the horrid 6 year stretch


Don't play the Shaq card. Skiles would have had to enter the fray and make Shaq his biiitch. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. T

kukoc4ever said:


> While I agree that he's apparently overreacting it made me ask a question.
> 
> Remember during the great title years, when we would go up against teams like the Pistons and the Knicks?
> 
> They could not stop MJ and Pip, so they had to result in oppressively physical defense. They were quite good at it!
> 
> Is that the team we're destined to become? Chandler and Nonioni... the next Bad Boys?
> 
> We could not stop Dwayne Wade last night.


Detroit's helped themselves to a few titles that way, so it sounds good to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. T

Joker said:


> LOL
> 
> The shot was very cheap, and nocioni shouldn't have... but **** happens.
> What i liked though that Gordon, Pargo, and Griffin stopped the fight and didn't hit Halsem back.
> 
> very classy move. This could have easily turned out into a pacers/pistons brawl... the last thing I'd wanna see from miami and the Bulls, my second favortie team in the L.


The Miami broadcast crew incorrectly called a Nocioni ejection AND they completely IGNORED Nocioni getting hit with a cup like Artest. 

It seems to me the real cheap shots belonged to Haslem and the fan with the cup.


----------



## bullet

I actually agree with Skiles on Wade being the best Gaurd this season. Thats if you count Bron at Fwd. Wade is absolutely amazing , and as much as I love Kirk they're not in the same league. To bad we did'nt trade up for him. Wade always seems to be able to get himself in position for a good shot , therefor shoots a very high FG% for a Gaurd (0.482)

I think we had a season low in team assists - we had 8 alltogether.


----------



## dkg1

bullsville said:


> What kind of reaction is that? No "I'm being made the scapegoat" or "The writing is on the wall", not even a "I don't know why I didn't play in the 4th quarater."



Kirk sounds "confused"!


----------



## dkg1

Gotta love ESPN Sportcenter. For once they lead off with a Bulls game being the lead item (figures that it's a game we get blown out). They started out mentioning that Miami played shorthanded minus Shaq. Any mention that the Bulls best two post players (O and Eddy) or Luol Deng were out of the lineup? No. To be quite honest with you, they probably have no clue. Oh well, the way the Heat shot the ball, I'm not sure if us having Scottie in his prime in the lineup would have helped us last night.


----------

